# Things to take on intros



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

We are going to be starting intos very soon and I'm sure this question has been posted but I no a lot of girls have done intros recently!!! 

What do I need to take or do you suggest to take on first day or throughout the week that you wish you had taken or thought were a great idea xxx

Any suggestions are great.....2 Blues age 1 and 3 xxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Depends on age of LO(s) - snuggle teddy (you've been sleeping with & use in intro book etc)
Or balloons /bubbles are always great and a good ice breaker.
X


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Camera!!!

Note pad to keep a diary (write in the car on way home)


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Babies changing bag full & complete! Spare clothes, snacks, nappies etc. For 3yo snacks an spare clothes in car just incase! 

Car entertainment, books soft toys etc x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

We had snuggle teddies featuring in our talking photo album and the foster carer put the teddies in their beds before intros. We didn't take gifts for the children during intros on the advice of FC but did leave a gift for each in their bedrooms so when they came here for the first time they were delighted to see the toys for them. 

Ditto the nappy changing bag, spare clothes, wish we had taken plastic plates / bowls as we ate out and didn't have child plate to put food on. Both LOs known to throw / push plates when finished so didn't want to risk using ceramic plates provided by restaurant. 
Toy and book each for car (can ask FC for these, no need for new) 

Intros is exhausting and we found it really hard at times. But also such an experience. 
Any help or ready prepared meals you can get in for yourselves I would do so for the evenings you have alone. 
Good luck, ours are siblings too, aged 1 and 2.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Def don't forget to get a photo of you both with boys on first day you meet them and some pics of them on their own. 
Some little toys to add to stroller was helpful for us when we took her out for the first time. Also change bag with all stuff in you might need when you are out by yourself. 
Spare toy or two in your bag and a few good toys for car. 
Good luck! Exciting xxx


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

We took nothing!! Probably should have looking back! X


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Bag toys, so that when you first sit on the floor for them to approach you the little one especially will go to your bag and investigate, its fun for them to find things in their to play with, we had like a little wooden caterpillar, some teething type keys, a small puppet and similar, I made sure I took them away each day when we went home and then took them again the next day, our lo knew then to head straight for my bag which brought him to us, really pleased we did it as it really worked 

Good luck and enjoy xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Changes of clothes for you.  Driving home with a sodden crotch after Bladelet vomited his entire bottle of milk back up on my lap was not one of the highlights of the introductions.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

We were on our way back home after a busy day of intros with our baby boy, when I reached into my pocket and felt one of his dummies which I'd taken away by mistake   , happy days   . Remember you can take stuff to intros but you shouldn't be taking anything away   

I agree with MymmytoBlossom, take a camera and keep an intro diary - you will forget bits and it's lovely to read back   

Also, the boys (your boys  ), will be attracted to your jewellery at that age (especially the younger of the two) - wear a necklace (one you don't mind getting chewed!), it brings them/him closer   .  It certainly worked a treat for me as my little cub loved my necklace and I was able to cuddle him while he chewed 

Have fun 

X


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

hi girls. thank you for all your suggestions I will be doing most of them hehe xxx


----------

